# New middle EAst Crisis!!!!



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

andy beat me to it lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

eh?

I know nothing, I was probably drunk at the time....


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

hahahah nice one fellas


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

abu dhabi dooooOoo lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And the point of this thread is?

Shouldn't your boyish witterings be in The Lounge? 


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What you like.....

The worldwide web of text messaging eh?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

So what time did you start drinking AndyC?

-


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> What you like.....
> 
> The worldwide web of text messaging eh?


was it you that sent me that joke? i cant remember giving you my number? I thought it was strange cos most of my pals/ppl with my number over ere dont even know where abu dhabi is lol I am experiencing deja vue way stronger than ever before. And i am perfectly sober. why do wimen always say...take it to the lounge... then moan when all we do is sit in the lounge...ppfftt


----------

